# Wind turbine hub becomes degree wheel



## rgray (Apr 19, 2013)

I use a degree wheel from time to time when cross drilling holes on the lathe. I had an old cam timing degree wheel set up and it worked but nothing to nice. Also it pluged the spindle so collets could not be used at the same time.
When looking for a piece of steel to make a new degree wheel from I came accross a small wind generator hub that I was not currently using. The blade bolt holes were far enough down that I could get 1/4" holes outside of them(at a larger dia.)
Worked out well I made 72 holes (every 5 degrees).
Built a hub that leaves the spindle open for collet draw tube.
The block bolted to the lathe is a piece of crankshaft web from a ford 460 crankshaft. It has only one hole so far but I am thinking of locating 4 more to be able to pin every degree(haven't figured out that spacing yet).


----------

